# انواع حمض السيلفونيك؟



## omar-saad (25 يناير 2012)

ان شاء الله انا عندى محل منظفات ونويت اتوسع فى مجال تصنيع الصابون للجملة 
فاكنتعايز اعرف انواع حمض السيلفونيك وايهم الافضل 
والاسعار والمصانع المميزة فى هذا المجال
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed abo forn (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ة بركاته
بارك الله فى تجارتك , من الممكن نتعاون فى مجال حامض السلفونيك لان عندى خبرة كبيرة بهذا المجال 

عذرا يرجى عدم ذكر وسائل اتصال في المشاركات


----------



## ahmed abo forn (11 أبريل 2013)

مع احترامى للمشرف و رواد المنتدى الكرام
عندما اكتب رقم تليفون لجهه معينة لشراء الخامات او وصف المكان يكون من باب (و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى) و ليس من باب الدعاية او الشهرة 
و ارجو عدم حذف شئ من مشاراكاتى الا بالرجوع الى اولا 
و شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم اعتذر شديد الاعتذار واشكر اهتمامك في خدمة الاخوة الاعضاء ولكن تعليمات ادارة المنتدى هي المرجع ولذلك بامكانك ارسال رقم الهاتف برسالة خاصة لمن يحتاج 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حامد محمد علام (14 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم
هناك السلفونيك الشفاف والمعتم الشفاف اغلي من المعتم ولكن افضل بكتير منه يعني لو هتستعمل 6 شفاف تستعمل 8 معتم غير ان الشفاف الحامضية فيه اعلي والمادة الفعالة فيه اقوي ويعطي بريق وشفافية محترمة للصابون وجميع المنظفات


----------

